# cruising tunes



## coldflame90 (Mar 1, 2008)

got a car cruise coming up on saturday and going in my mates car and we need some decent songs for the sound off if anyone knows of any let me know please old skool dance, rnb anything like that 

thanks in advance


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Either of these two would be good :lol:


----------

